# GRU Spetsnaz French video



## Rommel (Apr 11, 2003)

I came across this video tape when just browsing through the internet. Has anyone seen this video tape? If you have, is it worth buying and can you do a review? 

http://www.abanico.de/html_e/index_e.html

Look under Import video

The tape is in French and it's PAL, but since this is an international forum and there are a lot of RMA fanatics like me out there I'm wondering if this tape is worth adding to my collection.

The caption states:

GRU SPETSNAZ is the elite unit of the former Soviet Union Red Army. Thanks to two of its Russian instructing officers, the secret techniques of the Russian commandos are now disclosed for the first time in Europe.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2003)

Some related discussion here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=107542#post107542


----------

